# [SOLVED] COD 5 not starting...



## warl0ck22 (Feb 19, 2009)

i went to the single or multiplayer and selected a game or level (like veteran, etc.) but nothing happens. its still on the same screen for ages. i dont know why... cn somebody help me please!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: COD 5 not starting...*

Hello warl0ck22 and welcome to TSF

this is a common problem with COD 5 to fix it do the following :

go to c:\documents and settings\(your name)\Local Settings\Application Data\Activision\CoDWaW\players\profiles
in the folder profiles, delete anything you got there, create a new folder and name it by your name (it's the game profile folder), create a text document file (right click, new text document) and rename it active.
open the txt file and write the folder name in it, eg : if the folder is named ABC, write in the txt file ABC

and I recommend to drop down the sound hardware acceleration before playing to prevent the Directx error
go to control panel -> sounds and audio devices, under speaker settings choose advanced, under hardware acceleration choose basic acceleration (scroll it two times to the left)


----------



## warl0ck22 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: COD 5 not starting...*

nothing had changed. im still in the same screen. nothing's happening. i cant play.
and it take even longer time to run the game.


heeeeeeeeelp i want to play it.....


----------



## warl0ck22 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: COD 5 not starting...*

and this appeares when i go online...

Retrieving usernames..........................................................................................
'6' is not a valid value for dvar 'dw_numaccounts'
Domain is any integer from -1 to 5

Populated dw_

Unhandled exception caught

what is it for?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: COD 5 not starting...*

did you do exactly what I wrote?
in Local Settings\Application Data\Activision\CoDWaW\players\profiles

there should be 2 items :

1- the profile folder (folder that has your name) so lets say the folder name is *warl0ck*

2- a txt file named active so it should look like this :*active.txt*

and maybe there is a 3rd file called config.cfg

now open the text file *active.txt* and write your profile name in it *warl0ck*
save it and close it, now when you enter the game, on the upper right there should be warl0ck (offline)

if your profile name didn't show up that will not work


----------



## warl0ck22 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: COD 5 not starting...*

oh. i thought ill make that active thing inside the folder i made. lol.
ill that then...


----------



## warl0ck22 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: COD 5 not starting...*

i worked. bloddy hell! thanks mate...muuuuuuuaw!:heartlove


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you're welcome mate, and please no kisses :laugh:


----------



## warl0ck22 (Feb 19, 2009)

ive removed the game. it still doesn't work well.

i have 1gb RAM
280gb SATA
win xp


i followed all directions still its not working well. its so laggy and it sucks now.

thanks anyway!


----------

